# Annual Pokemon Examination 2009 - The Results!



## Black Marauder (Aug 8, 2009)

LINK TO THE REPORT: http://jupiter.vilhjalmur.com/butterfree/exam/report.aspx

LINK TO THE EXAM: http://jupiter.vilhjalmur.com/butterfree/exam/exam.aspx

Yes, the results are ready :)

I will upload a report on the examination later on. This year's exam will be made public when that report is uploaded. A preview of next year's exam will be included in the report.

>Clickety Click<​*Names highlighted in Green are candidates from Serebiiforums
*Names highlighted in Pink are candidates from The Cave of Dragonflies

Be sure to look out for the report soon.




Spoiler: Special Awards



•	*Best Overall Candidate*: Ellie

•	*Best Mechanics candidate(s)*: Ellie, sceptilianmaster, Profesco (Score: 100/100)

•	*Best History candidate(s)*: Lishus13 (Score: 97/100)

•	*Best Math candidate(s)*: Ellie, Chaos Shadow (Score: 100/100)

•	*Best General Knowledge candidate(s)*: Ellie, sceptilianmaster, Thunderstarry (Score: 100/100)

•	*Best Battles & Contests candidates(s)*: Lishus13, Captain Noob, Dramatic Melody (Score 100/100)

•	*Most A* grades*: Ellie, sceptilianmaster (3 A* grades)

•	*Best TCoD performer*: @lex

Congratulations!

Thank you all for supporting and participating. Thank you Dragonfee and Erik Destler for your help.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 8, 2009)

Yay, I _failed_.

I figured that out when I started the test.

Hmm, I failed everything except Mechanics (D) and History (C).


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes! I got last place!


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 8, 2009)

3 Es and 2 Bs! That spells EBEBE!! :D
And a D overall~ Better than I was expecting to be honest, with all the stuff that totall dumbfounded me ^///^;; Ehehe.

'grats everyone :3


----------



## Ivy Newton (Aug 8, 2009)

Hmm, better than I thought! I actually got one A~

And an failriffic F, but yeah.


----------



## @lex (Aug 8, 2009)

Sweet! :D

Now I wanna see the correct answers. We can complain if we think you're wrong, right? :D


----------



## Ramsie (Aug 8, 2009)

I did a whole lot better than I thought I would. And my scores tried to sing the alphabet! A B C F D! With a C overall! By the end I thought I had done horribly... But this was fun and I'd do it again.

Congrats everyone else! Hope you're pleased with you results!


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 8, 2009)

I probably did awful on the history part because it didn't make sense. I read an overview of the manga, and know that Mewtwo was made from Blaine's DNA as well as Mew's. I knew that. I've also read a fan theory about him being made from Alakazam too, and it makes sense. But I've never ever heard of Mewtwo being created from two Pokemon excluding Mew.

Otherwise, I either got too over-confident and didn't check websites for my answers, the websites I consuled are liars, or (in the math part) I put the numbers in wrong.

Or I'm just a dunce who put in all the wrong answers.


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 9, 2009)

woo an F
I'm getting a better score in maths at school :B


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 9, 2009)

I got a 50, 65, 68, 53, and a 59. A D, and a 59 average. Could've been worse - I'm relatively satisfied, but disappointed with my Mechanics score. I was pleasantly surprised with my history score, though - I thought I bombed that!

Also:

The range of average scores was 93.6 to 23.

Dittoman97 (91st) had the dubious honor of being the only candidate to receive straight F's.

Krake (77th) had the largest gap between highest and lowest scores, with an 81 in History and a 1 in Battling. His 1 was also the lowest score in any subject, tied with Pokewriter (88th) in Battling.

The TCOD record for the above was attained by ultraviolet (92nd), with an 81 in History and a 5 in Math.

No candidate received straight A's.

The following candidates received an A and an F: Mumei (52nd), Ramsie (54th), Uka.champion (70th).

Also, when will the report be up? And does it have the correct answers and our answers? In either case, could you PM me my answers? And if the report doesn't show the correct answers, could you PM me those, too?


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 9, 2009)

I came 39th and I think 6th out of TCoD if I counted right. I think I did about the same overall as I expected, but I also expected to do better in Math and Battles, but worse in Mechanics and maybe History.


----------



## Elfin (Aug 9, 2009)

Two C's, B overall.. wow. 30th place. Crap, I was so sure I'd done reeeally well. xD


----------



## Black Marauder (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, the report does not contain the markscheme.

I still have to decide whether I will be releasing the markscheme or not.

The report should be ready soon. I'm waiting on Dragonfree to confirm something.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 10, 2009)

I failed.

Oh well, at least I got one B. And couldn't do the "math" because the first template there didn't load for me ._.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Aug 11, 2009)

Do we get awards? Like, banners or something?


----------



## Black Marauder (Aug 12, 2009)

*The Report:*

http://jupiter.vilhjalmur.com/butterfree/exam/report.aspx


----------



## Black Marauder (Aug 12, 2009)

*The Report and Exam Questions:*

LINK TO THE REPORT: http://jupiter.vilhjalmur.com/butterfree/exam/report.aspx


LINK TO THE EXAM QUESTIONS: http://jupiter.vilhjalmur.com/butterfree/exam/exam.aspx


----------



## Charizard Morph (Aug 12, 2009)

I failed miserably. ^_^
But i did do better in math than i ever though i would, a C. ^_^
I got a B in history, which is pleasent. 
I got an E in general, which i really don't know what that means... What exactly does an E tell me?
In mechanics and battles i got Fs, which was to be expected.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Aug 12, 2009)

> •Make the examination primarily a multiple choice test


----------



## SonicNintendo (Aug 12, 2009)

OMGOMGOMG!!!! I didnt fail!  I got 52nd!  O yeah!


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey Black Marauder, could you PM me my answers?


----------

